# In Layman's Terms - Explaining Problems Without Causing a Panic



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

Your clients are relying on you to not only solve their problems but to do so economically. When they hear you speak about the problem using the terms of the trade, it can cause them to panic, thinking the problem is worse than it really is. 

One of the hidden duties of being a plumber is being able to explain the problem in such a way that your client can understand it - even without technical knowledge. Being able to do so in a manner that’s easy to digest and doesn’t cause even a momentary panic over the health of their plumbing system (or wallet) is a skill that can be learned and honed.

*Assume No Prior Knowledge*

When explaining a problem to your clients, assume they have zero prior knowledge of plumbing at all. If they do, you can scale up the conversation to meet them at their level. By assuming a client doesn’t even know the basics, you’ll be able to explain the problem as simply as possible. 

By explaining things simply, you’ll be able to clearly and effectively communicate what’s going on and, hopefully, present the easiest and most cost-effective solution. Be prepared to explain why the problem occurred, and why the solution you’re using is the go-to for that specific issue. 

*Keep It Simple*

There’s a fine line between what your client needs to know to understand and what all goes into the process. If a hot water heater is clogged with sediment, for example, they may need to know that it’s a buildup from hard water that caused the problem - especially if they seem receptive to the idea of an upsell for a softener or inline filter. 

Don’t explain that letting it continue could cause a catastrophic failure of the heater - like a flood or explosion - unless you need to hammer the point home that you need to replace their hot water heater sooner rather than later. Keep it simple and don’t intentionally go to the worst-case scenario unless your client fails to see the importance of the solution offered. 

*Avoid Crudeness and Hyperbole*

You might have a favorite analogy for how clogged pipes function versus unclogged pipes, but it might not be fit to repeat in front of your client. If you wouldn’t say it to your grandmother or your 5-year old daughter, don’t say it to your client. Avoid crudeness when making analogies to explain why a problem has occurred, even if it illustrates the point. You can probably come up with a creative analogy that doesn’t involve being crass to get the point across. 

Similarly, avoid hyperbole when explaining the potential outcome of a problem. It’s highly unlikely, for example, that a client’s drain line will actually explode - instead, explain that leaving the clog untended can cause it to leak, crack or burst from the pressure. 

*Talking to Your Clients in Layman's Terms*

While layman's terms might not adequately convey every technical detail of a problem your client is having, you can communicate much more effectively by talking to the client on their level. Assume no prior knowledge of plumbing - but be prepared to raise or lower the bar as you speak. 

Avoid crudeness and hyperbole and keep the details of what’s going on - and what you need to do to fix it - to a need-to-know basis. Doing this will help you effectively communicate the problem and avoid causing your client to panic because they think their fittings and fixtures might literally explode, or because they think the problem is more monumental (and thus costly) than it is. 

How do you calm a panicked client?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

so you want us to sweet talk customers and down play repairs so they shop around for best price or question the price of the job because we down played the problem??
I dont think so..whoever comes up with these plumbing zone narratives has something tobe desired..do they really work in the field or just write books of BS?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm Sure it's not a plumber writing these articles. It's supposed to be a forum for professional plumbers yet it seems like these articles every time are written almost more for diy and homeowners in hopes to get views. I have yet to see one here that was worth the time it took to read it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so you want us to sweet talk customers and down play repairs so they shop around for best price or question the price of the job because we down played the problem??
> I dont think so..whoever comes up with these plumbing zone narratives has something tobe desired..do they really work in the field or just write books of BS?


He's not saying that at all. It is actually a very good article, although obviously not written by a plumber, the use of the term hot water heater being a give away. Even so, the message is spot on, and it applies whether you're a plumber or a candle stick maker. I've seen what he is talking about dozens of times. It is one of my pet peeves, and the reason why I usually hate working with many other guys.

I have never considered myself the brightest bulb on the tree, but if nothing else I learn from my mistakes. If a dumbass like me can get it, I don't see why most other guys don't. I learned long ago in my youth that when things are put a certain way it can set people off, and other ways tend to not give them ammunition to flip out with. 

I have been working with another guy on a few jobs recently, and he's had more customers flip out on him in a week than I get in 2 months. When I',m not the primary on the job I tend to keep my mouth shut and not interact much with the customer, because that is what I expect others to do on my jobs, but several times I've had to jump in and explain something to a customer in terms she could understand, to help prevent frustration that I could see building.

It's not rocket surgery, but I hate when guys do that. I hate it when others do it to me when I'm dealing in a subject that I know little about, and I am quick to tell them. Some, many, guys do it customers because they are insecure and not knowledgeable in many other aspects of life, so it is an attempt to feel superior. Boy do I hate that. One example is using the terms hose bib or sillcock. 99% of customers don't know what the eff those mean. Like the article suggested, that ignorance leads to fear that this mysterious fixture is more important and expensive than it really is. Most customers know it as an outdoor faucet or a hose faucet, so that is what I use. I don't believe in dumbing down anything, and that isn't, but like the article says, it helps to prevent some anxiety. Anxiety which in some cases can manifest in a customer with a bad attitude. I like to minimize my problems, not do things that can potentially add to them.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PlumbingZone said:


>







Would it kill you to use pictures from this continent? I know that like two guys on here are from another country but that picture just looks stupid. Also, why did they reduce on that bend? Clearly this is either staged by someone who doesn't know or just done improperly.












.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PlumbingZone said:


> How do you calm a panicked client?





Ridgid E18


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

On second glance the picture does look legit. The valves appear to have integrated meter unions and I think those are double checks on either side of the meter. I just can't figure out if that's a black iron 90 or what on what seems like the outgoing side. I am guessing germany because it's viega fostapex.










.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Ridgid E18


Well that'll work too.

And what I wouldn't give to use it at least once.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> obviously not written by a plumber, the use of the term hot water heater being a give away.





Myself and many other plumbers around here say hot water heater.






goeswiththeflow said:


> It's not rocket surgery, but I hate when guys do that. I hate it when others do it to me when I'm dealing in a subject that I know little about, and I am quick to tell them. Some, many, guys do it customers because they are insecure and not knowledgeable in many other aspects of life, so it is an attempt to feel superior. Boy do I hate that. One example is using the terms hose bib or sillcock. 99% of customers don't know what the eff those mean. Like the article suggested, that ignorance leads to fear that this mysterious fixture is more important and expensive than it really is. Most customers know it as an outdoor faucet or a hose faucet, so that is what I use. I don't believe in dumbing down anything, and that isn't, but like the article says, it helps to prevent some anxiety. Anxiety which in some cases can manifest in a customer with a bad attitude. I like to minimize my problems, not do things that can potentially add to them.






I can not stand when anyone makes something sound more complicated than it is especially when they do it to razzle dazzle and swindle or to seem more knowledgeable.


But what really grinds my gears even more is when someone says they could never understand something. Usually it stems from laziness and not wanting to have to deal with it. Other times it is older women who grew up in a time when "Men do that sort of thing" was prevalent.


I straight out tell them, it's very simple and you can understand, and I show that I am offended. For one, don't try to wriggle out of dealing with a problem by feigning ignorance. Two, don't ever insinuate that a "female" couldn't possibly operate on the same intelligence level as men. I have too many woman friends whose intelligence is extremely high to let them be insulted like that. Not to mention my wife and daughter are females too! I can't stand bigoted Jacka$$e$.



I say garden hose spigot most of the time at the beginning of the conversation and then work in the proper terms. We mostly install "frost-free" hosebibbs but occasionally a customer will ask for a sill cock or simple spigot. Every once in a blue moon we do a yard or wall hydrant for a residence as well.












.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> ..... obviously not written by a plumber, the use of the term hot water heater being a give away.



Whip out the 24"!!! She's a HOT one!!!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> But what really grinds my gears even more is when someone says they could never understand something. Usually it stems from laziness and not wanting to have to deal with it. Other times it is older women who grew up in a time when "Men do that sort of thing" was prevalent.


That learned helplessness bothers me too, and I think that they're pathetic really, but I stop short at getting upset with them. I've had times where I've tried to explain simple things to people to help save them some money, usually the elderly who I have a soft spot for, and they just have themselves convincved that they can't handle it, so I back off. They are willing to pay me to do it, then so be it, at least I tried. I get some satisfaction knowing that they were lucky that they got me that day, instead of some guy who would have taken advantage of their ignorance and screwed them by convincing them that they needed something much more than they do.

What gets me is when I go into a home and the elderly owner can't understand a simple concept that I'm trying to help them with, but then I see an adult son living there, in the middle of the day watching TV or playing video games. I offer to show him, and more often than not, he has no interest in even trying, since mom or dad will pay the bill. Maybe I'm just too harsh. Maybe all these guys work 3rd shift. Not.

I chuckle at the "let me check with my husband" women. Makes me happy that not every one is a MeToo lunatic.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> That learned helplessness bothers me too, and I think that they're pathetic really, but I stop short at getting upset with them. I've had times where I've tried to explain simple things to people to help save them some money, usually the elderly who I have a soft spot for, and they just have themselves convincved that they can't handle it, so I back off. They are willing to pay me to do it, then so be it, at least I tried. I get some satisfaction knowing that they were lucky that they got me that day, instead of some guy who would have taken advantage of their ignorance and screwed them by convincing them that they needed something much more than they do.
> 
> What gets me is when I go into a home and the elderly owner can't understand a simple concept that I'm trying to help them with, but then I see an adult son living there, in the middle of the day watching TV or playing video games. I offer to show him, and more often than not, he has no interest in even trying, since mom or dad will pay the bill. Maybe I'm just too harsh. Maybe all these guys work 3rd shift. Not.
> 
> I chuckle at the "let me check with my husband" women. Makes me happy that not every one is a MeToo lunatic.





I am not talking about the elderly. Like 10 days ago I got a call for a clogged drain at a dentists office. I knew immediately it would be the rework station, I was right. The liner for the drum trap had never been changed and was filled with plaster up to the top. Aside from the dentist/orthodontist, this place was all women. 



I go speak with the roughly 50yr old receptionist, ~300-320lbs. Now I don't like to fat shame because I am fat too, 270+lbs, and at one point over 300lbs. If someone wants to be fat it's a free country and frankly many people are fat against their own will and it can be a harsh, recursive cycle. That all aside, she seemed to fall into the former category and did not seem very motivated. I was proven right when I explained the situation and how the liner needed to be changed every three months. Her response, "In a place like this with all women things like that don't get done.". I was not amused. That answer was pure laziness and an excuse to not get off her 40" wide azz. She was also denigrating 50% of the population just to make that excuse.


I take issue with your last statement. I have just as many men check with their wives as vice versa. Just because a woman acts as a good partner and checks with her husband does not mean she is subservient. Likewise, women who don't check with their husbands are not "MeToo Lunatics".








.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

There are several scenarios to the check with spouse routine. It is the obvious subservient ones that I chuckle at, poor things. Same with the husbands who don't have the balls to tell me no themselves. Sure, there are some equal partnerships, but IMO many of those are excuses from a wimp, of either sex.

Are there some MeTooers and Time Uppers who have had diificult situations? Sure there are, but many, IMO, are just hysterical ninnies jumping on the band wagon because politicians, schools and the media give them attention, same as the perpetually offended, the racially oppressed and the micro-aggressed warriors.

Your receptionist example, she gets charged top dollar, and I do everything that can be justified as needed. Not because she plays the woman card, but because she's lazy and doesn't give a schit. It's not my fault that she denegrates her sex, and I can't feel bad about it. White guilt has now progressed to male guilt. Not for me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> ..... but many, IMO, are just hysterical ninnies jumping on the band wagon because politicians, schools and the media give them attention, same as the perpetually offended, the racially oppressed.......
> 
> Your receptionist example, she gets charged top dollar, and I do everything that can be justified as needed. Not because she plays the woman card, but because she's lazy and doesn't give a schit. It's not my fault that she denegrates her sex, and I can't feel bad about it. White guilt has now progressed to male guilt. Not for me.





First off, racial oppression is a real, huge issue, I have seen it take many forms that were impossible to outlaw. You simply can't legislate in a way that stops racism from being an issue.


Second, this wasn't a situation where we could just do it for them and charge them the pita fee. They require special liners for that drum trap from their dental equipment supplier. This woman was flat out refusing to perform her job properly and using the other good employees as an excuse while degenerating them as well. Saying women are inferior to men in such a way that they can't change a glorified trash bag is just as bad as saying blacks should be slaves. I took offense to that as a member of the human race.



No white male guilt here. I just see the world and those in it for what they are and what they pretend to be. I have had the race card falsely thrown in my face before. I have also met hundreds who ignore the racism and discrimination sent there way and do what they can to get ahead in life.


















.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> goeswiththeflow said:
> 
> 
> > ..... but many, IMO, are just hysterical ninnies jumping on the band wagon because politicians, schools and the media give them attention, same as the perpetually offended, the racially oppressed.......
> ...


Someone has been triggered (even typing in bold)


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> There are several scenarios to the check with spouse routine. It is the obvious subservient ones that I chuckle at, poor things. Same with the husbands who don't have the balls to tell me no themselves. Sure, there are some equal partnerships, but IMO many of those are excuses from a wimp, of either sex.
> 
> Are there some MeTooers and Time Uppers who have had diificult situations? Sure there are, but many, IMO, are just hysterical ninnies jumping on the band wagon because politicians, schools and the media give them attention, same as the perpetually offended, the racially oppressed and the micro-aggressed warriors.
> 
> Your receptionist example, she gets charged top dollar, and I do everything that can be justified as needed. Not because she plays the woman card, but because she's lazy and doesn't give a schit. It's not my fault that she denegrates her sex, and I can't feel bad about it. White guilt has now progressed to male guilt. Not for me.


FACTS haha


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm not saying that racism, sexism and whatever other discrimination ism you want to find do not exist, are not bad and have not caused immeasurable harm to so many people. It's just that there are so many people today who trivialize them as a means to get away with so much schitt. The media and the government promote and encourage that kind of behavior. You can't open your mouth anymore with the most innocent comment without someone becoming offended, just to get attention.

A guy puts on a dress and says he now identifies as a woman and he gets awards for being a hero, while a woman who does something a little bit sleazy and underhanded, but doesn't really do any major damage to anyone else, to get her daughter into a better college, she goes to jail. The world is seriously phucked up. 

Say what you want, but studies have shown beyond a shadow of a doubt that the prisons are composed of almost all people who come from broken homes, having been raised by a single parent, usually without the father being involved in their lives in a meaningful way. Yet even so, single motherhood is praised today. There is a lot that was wrong with 1950s values and ideals, but so much that was also right. Traditional family roles and keeping with your own kind were two things that worked, period. They are what made this country great.

Get 10 white, heterosexual, middle class American guys together and see how difficult it is for everyone to agree and get along in a majority of areas, Now throw in others of diverse backgrounds and see if it gets any easier. This diversity just for the sake of diversity is bull schitt. It is tearing apart Europe, and this country too.


I take everyone as they come, I really do, and I don't care for the most part who does or believes what, until they expect me to not only accept their differences, but embrace them and make their ideals mine, or worse, expose them to my children.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I'm not saying that racism, sexism and whatever other discrimination ism you want to find do not exist, are not bad and have not caused immeasurable harm to so many people. It's just that there are so many people today who trivialize them as a means to get away with so much schitt. The media and the government promote and encourage that kind of behavior. You can't open your mouth anymore with the most innocent comment without someone becoming offended, just to get attention.
> 
> A guy puts on a dress and says he now identifies as a woman and he gets awards for being a hero, while a woman who does something a little bit sleazy and underhanded, but doesn't really do any major damage to anyone else, to get her daughter into a better college, she goes to jail. The world is seriously phucked up.
> 
> ...





Each paragraph is color coded to match the statements it is responding too. Also, I like rainbows just cuz they look cool although I also support the lgbt movement.




I think you're misinterpreting many of those types of situations. I don't think that the are people who have the sly incling to immediately pretend to be offended and then use social media to exploit. That is cunning. I think they are just stupid. They are offended and always have been, whether justly or not, but now that social media is a thing they are able to scream it out to everyone and get the attention they still would have seeked 20-30 years ago before the internet.


Both of those scenarios are wrong. Labeling Kylie Jenner woman of the year was abhorent and afront to all strong willed women. I believe that it is possible for someone to "Mentally be female" whilst having been born anatomically male. Knowing what I have learned about the incredibly complex human brain it doesn't surprise me. But for phocks sake call it for what it is. You do both sets of people a disservice by lumping them together. I know that Kylie Jenner went through her own personal hell but that doesn't change the FACTS. A person born as an anatomical male who then transitions to being female is not, and can not be the same as someone born female.


Again I think you're conflating two different scenarios. The single mothers who are praised are not the ones who raise children who turn into criminals. It seems logical that any child who is left to their own devices because their only parent is working will go wild and commit crimes. My parents split when I was young and I could easily see my life having gone a different way. Also, I think most of what you perceiving as praise is merely pitty and respect being shown to single parents who are in a very difficult scenario. I know many successful single moms who deserve praise and have done very well. I also know many who got pregnant in high school and are drug addicts who keep having children that get taken away. They are not one in the same. No one that I know of is suggesting that having a single parent is better than two.


The declaration and the constitution were both written by white males who had a clear sense of moral value. We still had to write amendments stating that slavery isn't okay and that all races should have the right to vote. It's not diversity for the sake of diversity. At the least it stops people from saying they weren't represented. Would a farmer be okay with the city folk telling him what he can and can't do with his land? No taxation without representation. Racism and prejudices of all kinds are more easily defeated when people from all walks of life are included. Get ten white males in a room and statistically one or two are bound to be racist. Having a black guy in the room would help guard against a racist aspect of a policy being put in place. 


I wholly agree with you on that last point, as long as we agree that scientifically proven facts are not ideals and that they are just as educationally basic as reading and writing.:smile:












.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the bottom line is this country and the worlds values have been so warped left by a certain group everyone tries to jump on the butt hurt express because they might get some free stuff.....the Dumbing of the world...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> What gets me is when I go into a home and the elderly owner can't understand a simple concept that I'm trying to help them with, but then I see an adult son living there, in the middle of the day watching TV or playing video games. I offer to show him, and more often than not, he has no interest in even trying, since mom or dad will pay the bill. Maybe I'm just too harsh. Maybe all these guys work 3rd shift. Not.


What I do for entertainment is when I see an adult son that clearly doesn’t have a job and is living with his parents is this. During the normal conversation I find a way to ask, “so, what does your son do for a living”. It’s fun to see the look of shame in their face as they start making excuses for him not supporting himself and how they are enabling him.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> What I do for entertainment is when I see an adult son that clearly doesn’t have a job and is living with his parents is this. During the normal conversation I find a way to ask, “so, what does your son do for a living”. It’s fun to see the look of shame in their face as they start making excuses for him not supporting himself and how they are enabling him.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bruceb3 said:


> Trying to make yourself seem more knowledgeable by talking "over" your customers is ignorant. When somebody tries that crap on me, I walk. Talk to a customer in language they can understand and you'll probably see your sales rise. I know I have.


who the fuk are you? if I want your opinion ill give it to you...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

bruceb3 said:


> Trying to make yourself seem more knowledgeable by talking "over" your customers is ignorant. When somebody tries that crap on me, I walk. Talk to a customer in language they can understand and you'll probably see your sales rise. I know I have.




You will need to fill in an introduction :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

bruceb3 said:


> Trying to make yourself seem more knowledgeable by talking "over" your customers is ignorant. When somebody tries that crap on me, I walk. Talk to a customer in language they can understand and you'll probably see your sales rise. I know I have.





Trying to make yourself seem all high and mighty by being a pompous azz in a place you don't belong is ignorant. When somebody tries that crap on me I tell them to go phuck themselves. Talk to me in that kind of language and you'll see my sassyness rise. I know, my sassyness level is almost as high as my ........







.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Trying to make yourself seem all high and mighty by being a pompous azz in a place you don't belong is ignorant. When somebody tries that crap on me I tell them to go phuck themselves. Talk to me in that kind of language and you'll see my sassyness rise. I know, my sassyness level is almost as high as my ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's been deleted.


----------

